
Show HN: Raditian – a free modern theme for Hugo - oscario
https://raditian.onrender.com/
======
bastijn
It might be a nice theme but no theme is nice enough to allow such amount of
lengthy animations. I'm reading faster than they appear and they keep me from
scanning your site.

Keep up the good work of creating and sharing but remove your animations from
future themes.

Thanks!

~~~
oscario
thanks for your feedback. Actually I agree with your feedback and we are
updating the theme.

------
oscario
and the github link [https://github.com/radity/raditian-free-hugo-
theme](https://github.com/radity/raditian-free-hugo-theme)

